
You are smart enough to be a software developer - ingve
https://medium.com/@emmarobbins_51556/you-are-smart-enough-to-be-a-software-developer-fed006501486
======
berg01
Here's a random observation from experience:

Focused _and_ persistent @ IQ 110 beats unfocused and dithering @ IQ 170 over
time.

